# how do I edit the bootloader default?



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

I am dual booting Redhat 9 with Windoze XP, using grub, which came with RH. 

How can I change the default operating system that it boots to automatically?


----------



## rackingphy (Aug 19, 2003)

Have u get the linux boot file:redhat.lnx to your windows boot disk?
If do ,the u can edit the boot.iniCsuch as:
[boot loader]
timeout=5
default=C:\redhat.lnx=Linux
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(5)\WINDOWS="Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
C:\redhat.lnx=Linux

If no ,the when u get in linux ,please edit the similar file in the linux.It is not quite hard to do so.Wish u success


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

You need to do change the default= line in /etc/grub.conf.

code:timeout = 5
splashscreen = (hd0,1)/boot/message.col24
default = 0
title = Linux
root = (hd0,1)
kernel = /boot/vmlinuz-pc97-2.2.14-modular vga=274 noapic nosmp

#this is the XP entry 
title = WindowsXP
chainloader = (hd0,0)+1

Each *Title* is numbered starting at zero.In this example to make XP the default you would change the *Default=0* to *Default =1* 
You must do this with a text editor as root.
HTH
lynch


----------



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks


----------

